# Best setup for sump



## mark86 (30 Dec 2013)

So im selling my marine setup and considering trying a planted tank instead.
Tank is 300L + sump. 
Question is could I do without an actual filter if I set the sump up right?

It has 3 sections, so whats the best media/sponges to use nowadays?  I guess if I have media in the sump then a filter wouldn't be needed?

With the marine setup I grew algae in the sump which helped prevent it in the display, is this method used for tropical/planted?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## meg66 (31 Dec 2013)

hello mark

i am doing the same as you but a 450 litre system i also have a 3 section sump at the moment , i'am going to put the big square sponge in first section then finer sponge in last section i have been advised to put some of the media they put in orbs in the middle section but still undecided


----------



## DrRob (31 Dec 2013)

I have a sump filter. Works very well and replaces the external nicely. Great for hiding kit, although my pipework is a bit ugly and could probably do with a bit of tidying up, which I'm sure I'll get around to eventually.

The pro is that you can hide kit and have huge filter capacity and flexibility, the down sides are that the weirs and extra surface area tend to gas off any CO2 at a rate of knots and that the weirs aren't idea for creating good even flow in the tank. I've used all sorts of clever systems with pipes going all over the place with syphon breaks to stop the tank emptying, but nothing beat a simple wavemaker in the tank, which slightly defeats the idea of no visible kit, but isn't the end of the world.

As for algae growth, I can't see any massive reason why not, although in planted tanks the low nitrate/phosphate levels you're going for in marine tanks are terrible for plants, so it probably wouldn't be ideal. Too much nutrient isn't generally the problem in planted tanks.


----------



## James O (31 Dec 2013)

I'd stick some filter floss in a drip tray (resting on top of sump) above some bio balls in the first section - hey presto wet/dry!  Loads of your choice of bacterial carrying media in the middle (maybe even fluidised?) and pumps/heaters in the last section


----------



## foxfish (31 Dec 2013)

This is a very common question so excuse my brief answer  ... sumps can be an asset  but you will loose lots of C02 down the overflow so ensure you have a plentiful supply of easily obtainable CO2!


----------



## James O (31 Dec 2013)

On the other hand if you choose not to go hi tech, the continuous gas exchange from the weir & sump can help maintain good (albeit lower) CO2 levels that are pretty much constant.  Perfect for a low tech tank


----------



## foxfish (31 Dec 2013)

At least that is what some people believe but I have yet to see real life evidence of that?


----------



## mark86 (31 Dec 2013)

Thanks for all the replies,  I was thinking of keeping a wavemaker as just the return pump wouldn't provide much flow throughout.

So would it be pointless in adding co2 via one of these pressurised methods if its just going to end up lost? Are there other methods that are more suited to a sumped tank? If not would I struggle to keep some of the 'higher tec' plants with a sump setup?

Thanks for all the replies and advice!


----------



## foxfish (31 Dec 2013)

No not at all, sumps work just fine, all you need is a big bottle of Co2 & a needle wheel return pump & you are set to go.
I use a sump & a reactor to dissolve the gas but a very effective method is to simply feed the Co2 directly into a NW or modified return pump.

Think of the Co2 as the fizz in a bottle, to keep it contained & fizzy you don't shake the bottle but, if you poured that drink down an overflow into a sump & back into the tank there would not be much fizz left.
So you can operate the sump just fine but you will need more fizz.
This is not an issue if you don't mind having a big bottle but a 300l tank will use a 2kg fire extinguisher in no time at all.


----------



## mark86 (31 Dec 2013)

foxfish said:


> No not at all, sumps work just fine, all you need is a big bottle of Co2 & a needle wheel return pump & you are set to go.
> I use a sump & a reactor to dissolve the gas but a very effective method is to simply feed the Co2 directly into a NW or modified return pump.
> 
> Think of the Co2 as the fizz in a bottle, to keep it contained & fizzy you don't shake the bottle but, if you poured that drink down an overflow into a sump & back into the tank there would not be much fizz left.
> ...


 


Thanks Fox,
Well I have a reactor from my marine tank so could potentially use that, would it just be a case of teeing the co2 into the inlet pipe and terminating the outlet pipe near my return pump?

Or when you say about the return pump could I just tee in the co2 into the return pipe going back upto the display?

Hope that makes sense, and sorry for my beginnerness!


----------



## nphsmith (31 Dec 2013)

mark86 said:


> Hope that makes sense, and sorry for my beginnerness!


 
/waves.

Nice to see you! If your planted is anything like the quality of your marine it will be splendid!


----------



## mark86 (31 Dec 2013)

nphsmith said:


> /waves.
> 
> Nice to see you! If your planted is anything like the quality of your marine it will be splendid!


 

Thought recognised that name on the notification!
Still not 100% am going to do one.  Want to be sure maintenance will be low as that's the reason sold up the marines.

Will carry on reading for the moment...


----------



## James O (31 Dec 2013)

mark86 said:


> Want to be sure maintenance will be low as that's the reason sold up the marines...



Check out some of the low tech tanks.  They're very inspiring....


----------



## foxfish (31 Dec 2013)

I could tell you anything about reactors pumps Ts & all that but if you want a low maintenance set up you should fist decide if you want to use injected Co2 at all?
There are  two terms that you will soon discover ... low tech & high tech.
High tech involves growing plants as fast & lush as possible using every weapon we can, low tech is about patience & low maintenance.


----------



## mark86 (1 Jan 2014)

Sounds like low tech would be more suited to me wanting a low maintenance tank then...

I guess growing plants quicker is just going to add to the maintenance of keeping them trimmed.  The only concern is does low tech limit the amount of different plants you can keep, or does it mostly only effect the speed of growth?


----------



## James O (1 Jan 2014)

Check out the tropica website. As I understand it you should be okay with the 'easy' plants and also some of the 'medium' plants. There's always room for experimentation. Check out BigTom & the two HUGE tanks by sanj and Alastair - 1400L ish tanks!!!!


----------



## foxfish (1 Jan 2014)

Not only that but you could still experiment with you sump as there is some good theory that it would benefit a low tech!


----------

